
Lisp is too powerful - MichalSternik
http://wiki.c2.com/?LispIsTooPowerful
======
Safety1stClyde
[http://wiki.c2.com/spin.gif](http://wiki.c2.com/spin.gif)

is all I see.

~~~
db48x
Same here. You have to work pretty hard fail that badly.

~~~
kazinator
c2.com ("Pattern Portland Repository's Wiki" or "WikiWikiWeb") is the original
Wiki and where the term "Wiki" originates. It's been running since 1995.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiWikiWeb](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiWikiWeb)

Have some respect!

~~~
db48x
Anything can be broken by a rewrite.

~~~
kazinator
It's working today; what makes you so sure it was code?

Nothing new was pushed to the public github repo yet. Last commit was a fix of
misspelled "remodeling" in index.html, on Feb 20.

~~~
db48x
I merely mean that at some point in the last 20 years it went from being a
simple site that displayed text, to a complex site that has to run javascript
of some kind before it can display that same text.

------
kazinator
Without three actual real-world examples to point to (not even one is given)
it's just an empty rant about an imaginary problem.

Computers are too powerful and general; look, one person is writing a novel,
another one designing a bridge.

